# Will the new directv hd dvr record my locals without an external antenna?



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

I have a dirctv hd tivo and I need an external antenna in order to record my locals. I was wondering if the same is true for the new directv hd dvr. I thought that this might be the case, but I wanted to make sure before I pull the trigger on this unit.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

AFIK, the DirecTV DVR is satellite only, and must have the five-satellite dish to access all channels.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The new HR20 HD DVR can receive your local HDTV channels via satellite, provided that DirecTV is already beaming them to you. Check their web site here to check your location ....
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?assetId=900018

The HR20 DVR can also receive OTA HDTV channels with an antenna when that feature is activated in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

It looks like abc, cbs, and nbc are the only channels available in my market in hd. Any idea when I can expect the rest?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

packerfan said:


> It looks like abc, cbs, and nbc are the only channels available in my market in hd. Any idea when I can expect the rest?


Whenever your Fox station and DirecTV come to an agreement on their HD signal.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

packerfan said:


> It looks like abc, cbs, and nbc are the only channels available in my market in hd. Any idea when I can expect the rest?


This is one reason why it's still best if you can use an OTA antenna to receive your Local HDTV channels. DirecTV only beams the major networks (ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox), and typically doesn't provide CW, PBS or other Independent Networks. You'll need your OTA antenna for those.


----------



## patg25 (Nov 25, 2004)

In my area only CBS and NBC are available in HD. No word on the rest. I am moving and won't be able to get OTA stations at the new house. Which is really too bad, since D* indicated they will install the 5 LNB dish and copy my existing setup for free (4 lines from dish, multi-switch, etc.)

That's why I am moving to Comcast ... gulp... but at least the S3 is now available.


----------

